
A native Python IDE built for data science - coris47
https://www.yhat.com/products/rodeo
======
SwellJoe
I find the dramatic rise of Python (and open source tools in general) for
scientific work interesting and cool. When I first started using Python many
years ago, I was doing contract work for the SciPy/NumPy folks (Enthought),
and Python was still a blip in the scientific world...Java and Fortran and a
bit of C++ ruled the commercial world, with Mathematica and MatLab handling
the academic side of things (with some overlap and some outliers).

It's really cool to see. I like seeing science democratized, and Python is
definitely a democratizing influence, and the fact that so much of it is open
source is really fantastic. I've also noticed that a lot more domain experts
are becoming programmer+domain experts through this evolution. It used to be
that there were teams with a scientist to design it and one or more
programmers to implement it, and that's becoming less of a requirement, which
can accelerate the science-ing to a notable degree.

------
minimaxir
The UI is obviously inspired by Rstudio for R. And I have _zero_ objections to
that; this is something that I've wanted for awhile, after having difficulty
with PyCharm for my Python-related data projects. I'll play around with it a
bit.

As a heads up, the setup workflow assumes you are on OS X, which may be a
problem if it asks you to open a Terminal on Windows:
[http://i.imgur.com/nya50e4.png](http://i.imgur.com/nya50e4.png)

~~~
glamp
hey minimaxir, the commands should still work if you have python and/or conda
installed. if you have any issues you can post here:
[https://github.com/yhat/rodeo/issues](https://github.com/yhat/rodeo/issues).

thanks for trying it out!

~~~
minimaxir
That works for the pip command. Since people who analyze data may not
necessarily be experts at the command line, I recommend relooking at this
workflow.

matplotlib, however, fails to install completely with this method on Windows
for subtle reasons. Filed:
[https://github.com/yhat/rodeo/issues/204](https://github.com/yhat/rodeo/issues/204)

The documentation just points to a blog article on how to install matplotlib
on Windows.

------
ced
In the last year, my workflow for data science/AI has completely shifted to
Jupyter notebooks. Is there any IDE that offers a similar experience?

~~~
plusepsilon
There is Beaker notebooks which is similar to Jupyter. Haven't tried it but
you can integrate multiple languages in one notebook.

[http://beakernotebook.com/](http://beakernotebook.com/)

~~~
jupiter90000
I really like the idea behind beaker, but last time I played with it, the main
issue/concern occurs for me when using a somewhat large (uses most of machine
RAM) dataset, since using it in another language creates an additional copy of
the data in memory for the other language to use. This multiplies the memory
used by the number of languages that need an instance of the dataset. If there
could be shared memory for datasets somehow, it would be much more useful (if
they've figured that out since I last used it, please tell me).

------
simoneau
By "native" they mean Electron-based deployment of HTML/JavaScript. More info:

[http://blog.yhathq.com/posts/how-rodeo-
works.html](http://blog.yhathq.com/posts/how-rodeo-works.html)

------
theelfismike
See also: Pycharm

[https://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/](https://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/)

~~~
tcfunk
Off-topic, but when did Jetbrains switch to the subscription model?

~~~
j_s
There was a big brouhaha about 4 months ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10278285](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10278285)

------
jgamman
honest question: what if your science isn't maths/physics/data? I'm a chemist
and from what i can see there's @#$@# all out there in FOSS land.

~~~
TheLogothete
Use R!

[https://cran.r-project.org/web/views/ChemPhys.html](https://cran.r-project.org/web/views/ChemPhys.html)

[https://cran.r-project.org/web/views/Pharmacokinetics.html](https://cran.r-project.org/web/views/Pharmacokinetics.html)

~~~
jhbadger
I doubt anyone doing data analysis is unfamiliar with R, as it is the current
standard. The push to use Python, or Julia, or a version of Lisp (hey, we had
that in the 1990s -- us olds remember xlispstat) for data analysis is coming
from the people who find R to be a rather unpleasant language. Which is a
subjective opinion, obviously, but not an uncommon one.

~~~
baldfat
Learning Functional Programming (I learned Racket) makes R great since it
really is a functional language.

------
michaelperalta
I'm curious what advantages are there with this or (PyCharm) over something
like Spyder?

~~~
plusepsilon
PyCharm is unparalleled in its understanding of code and it's great for
building codebases. It is a programmer's tool first and foremost. I find
PyCharm's interactive features clunky and have to do extra work to see the
data.

RStudio / Rodeo provides an interactive data analysis environment where
multiple "views" are presented right in front of the user. A view could be a
plot, a data frame or interactions between the code editor and the terminal.
As a data analysis person it really helps to put the mental strain of code far
away as possible and just explore the data.

Jupyter Notebook are nice but it can get overwhelming (too much scrolling)
when things get complicated. Great teaching tool, however.

I think each of these tools have different use cases and it's great that
Python is getting more user-friendly with the data science workflow.

------
ihaveajob
Neat tool, but watching the video, the grammar nazi in me couldn't stop
looking at that "palendrome".

------
_RPM
Just curious, what qualifies it as Native?

~~~
bthornbury
I am curious about this as well.

Taking a look at the source
([https://github.com/yhat/rodeo](https://github.com/yhat/rodeo)) it appears to
be in all python.

I was under the (perhaps mistaken) impression that native referred to code
which compiled to assembly.

~~~
hueving
When referring to tooling for a language, 'native' tends to mean it's written
in that language.

~~~
danieltillett
I always thought native meant native to the platform.

------
drvortex
It doesn't seem to be able to work Python 3.5. It doesn't find the path and
now the interface is stuck.

------
cgm616
I am desperately trying to get this to work with my pyenv-virtualenv anaconda
installation, but I can't get it to work out.

I also tried setting the path the ~/.pyenv/shims/python, but that didn't work
out either.

------
ilyaeck
A pros/cons comparison to Jupyter would be helpful.

~~~
yeukhon
Jupyter or formerly known as IPython Notebook has a huge UX problem for me.
The UI is made to be like notebook (no duh), but for larger codebase you want
to have an editor-like UI. Jupyter maybe okay for demo.

------
mrlinx
Finally, something very useful for anyone into python+data that doesn't like
working inside a browser.

------
balls187
What makes this specific for Data Scientists?

Also curious about the performance of data-frame viewer for large data sets.

------
joelschw
Why should I use this over Spyder?

